# An explore that went a bit off - 08/09



## Mimble (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been drooling over an old "special school" near my house for years now, finally managed to organise myself into it with Faz.
Only a few photos, I'm afraid, there was a not very nice atmosphere and some extremely odd noises from the basement. And upstairs. And sort of round us. Cue a quick exit.
Update: Bloody Talkurbex crew  but thankyou for your help!

Looking over the trees to the main house.






To quote Lost: "modern day servant's bell system"





The front door. Pretty self-explanatory.





The main hall (am in love with it!)





Will be going back ASAP. With more light. And maybe tranquilisers!

However, on the drive home, found this little cutie...


----------



## Mimble (Aug 30, 2009)

This little beauty is the old East Runton Brick Kiln. 
Up for sale, so worth a nose round.
It's got a few extra sheds with it, which were full of pokeable throughable crap!!































Thanks for looking


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 30, 2009)

Love the brick kiln. Really nice find, Mimble.


----------



## lost (Aug 30, 2009)

Splendid work.
What were the noises you heard?


----------



## erol4130 (Aug 30, 2009)

nice report mimble. u say that kiln is for sale? how much they asking for it? cant wait for the school  great finds


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't you just love'' pokeable throughable crap''!!

Great Kiln.


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 30, 2009)

3rd last pic looks like someone's been playing with giant lego blocks.


----------



## Mimble (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Foxy 
@Lost, it sounded like either someone shuffling around upstairs, or possibly furniture being moved. Both of which are a little freaky. Plus then it got to the point the noises sounded like they were in the basement. Ugh. I had an awful thought that someone had fallen down the basement (which was basically a big hole) and been badly hurt. Cue running away 
@Erol, don't know how much it's up for, I'll have a hunt online. http://www.keys-ea.co.uk/propinfo.php?pid=1256 there you go! 
@Bullymeister, yeah, crap to poke through is ace. I have a thing for other peoples' junk!!


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 30, 2009)

Absolutely love the look of that school Mimble - strange noises and weird atmosphere - right up my street  Let me know when you pluck up the courage to go back, would love to tag along.


----------



## Mimble (Aug 30, 2009)

MO2W, let me know when you're free and I'll see what I can do. 
Apparently, we should be thanking Sophos hugely!


----------



## bonecollector (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice pics.
Love the way the "special school" looks.
Its wierd but anywhere where children were present seem to freak me out a bit.


----------



## Mimble (Aug 30, 2009)

bonecollector said:


> Nice pics.
> Love the way the "special school" looks.
> Its wierd but anywhere where children were present seem to freak me out a bit.



Thanks 
I know exactly what you mean. And old people.
TBH I don't feel happy anywhere residential...


----------



## bonecollector (Aug 30, 2009)

Theres an old maternity unit in yeovil called balidon house, its completely destroyed with no roof and most of the first floor missing but it has a really eerie vibe in there. We didnt stay for long.
Bloody kids!


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 30, 2009)

Mimble said:


> MO2W, let me know when you're free and I'll see what I can do.
> Apparently, we should be thanking Sophos hugely!



Cool - I'm free most times as I work from home for myself and can pretty much choose my hours. Anytime after next weekend would be cool


----------



## Mimble (Aug 30, 2009)

I shall be in touch via PM as soon as I know my dates


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 30, 2009)

Excellent


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Aug 30, 2009)

i believe on some late nite sky channels feature the sounds of "moving furniture"


----------



## Mimble (Aug 30, 2009)

I have NO idea what you're implying...


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 30, 2009)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> i believe on some late nite sky channels feature the sounds of "moving furniture"



Bring it on says I - combining UE and a spook hunt, sounds more than very cool mrgreen:


----------



## Mimble (Aug 30, 2009)

Ouija board!!!!!


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, must apologise for this. The Talkurbex crew were in the building when the others arrived, we went from basement right into the loft space. Sorry for the scare 

We did do some favours tho...

Floor is rotten on level 3 - worth checking out the table setup in one of the rooms with the large bathroom 

Cellar has a large dismantle incinerator, also seems to be asbestos free!


----------



## Mimble (Aug 30, 2009)

Cheers for the tips!
Can't wait to go back, now there's nothing to be scared of


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 30, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Ouija board!!!!!



Aaacchh - noooooo!!!!!!

We need to talk about that!!! Ouija boards are nothing more than a Victorian parlour game which is what they were priginally invented as. They have two uses, firewood and doorstops, nothing else. If you wanna see proper paranormal stuff? check this out: http://bit.ly/xy3Mn


----------



## Mimble (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know, had a good effect with one at my first ever urbex (sadly it's now a "home"). And cinnamon


----------



## King Al (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice one Mimble, Like the pic of all the old paint tins


----------



## Runner (Aug 30, 2009)

Funny how your mind plays tricks in these places - reckon all the senses are cranked up during an explore - doesn't take much to wind you up!
Love that wooden shed - nice find.


----------



## lizzibear (Aug 30, 2009)

Holy Crap On A Cracker!!! Did anyone else view the galleries on the link that MO2W provided? I've got goosebumps

http://bit.ly/xy3Mn


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 30, 2009)

lizzibear said:


> Holy Crap On A Cracker!!! Did anyone else view the galleries on the link that MO2W provided? I've got goosebumps



Flip me! See what you mean lizzibear. How cool is that!


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 30, 2009)

Can you imagine what kind of images could be captured in some of these old derelicts?


----------



## DerbyPete (Aug 30, 2009)

I have to say, love the pics, for some strange reason too they scared me witless!

Must remember not to go on this site after dark..


----------



## FieldyM (Aug 31, 2009)

FFS, this isn't a ghost website!


----------



## krela (Aug 31, 2009)

Bank holidays must bring out peoples imaginations.

May I remind people this isn't a 'most haunted' website.


----------



## Mimble (Aug 31, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> FFS, this isn't a ghost website!



Can't we go back to being impressed with my derelict house-finding skills? 

A couple more pictures I liked.


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 31, 2009)

I really do love the look of this place ;-)


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 31, 2009)

krela said:


> Bank holidays must bring out peoples imaginations.
> 
> May I remind people this isn't a 'most haunted' website.



Humble apologies, I shall consider myself chastised 

BTW, MH is a pile of crap, no self-respecting paranormal enthusiast watches it :icon_evil


----------

